# ESPN - Oden practices with Blazers teammates in public for first time



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dont know if this has been posted but I would love to see some 2 on 2 video on him playing just to see how he looked.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3532258


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Your wish is granted.

Supposedly there will be more posted later either by Mike Barrett or on the Blazers Blog.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

meru said:


> Your wish is granted.
> 
> Supposedly there will be more posted later either by Mike Barrett or on the Blazers Blog.



:worthy: Thanks a tons its good to see the G.O. back out there...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Dunking is fine, but I wish he'd take a jump shot once in awhile. He's going to have to hit the outside shot just to keep everybody honest.

I agree that it's great to see him moving around the court so well, though. Can't wait for the season to start. Is it late October yet???


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Dunking is fine, but I wish he'd take a jump shot once in awhile. *He's going to have to hit the outside shot just to keep everybody honest.*


shaq never developed a jumpshot. defense plays him honest, you think? i think oden will have an effective jumper. i'm not sure i'd want him to to settle for the jumperoften though.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> shaq never developed a jumpshot.


Actually, he did. I've seen him hit jump shots quite a number of times. Chamberlain had the finger roll, Jabbar had the sky hook, and Tim Duncan has the bank shot. Every great big man needs more than one weapon in his arsenal.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link meru.

I'm excited to see the big fella on the court . . . he looks big and tough, just what the Blazers need. But the 2 on 2 Oden highlights was darn close to a walk through. It is hard, for me, to get a sense for what he is going to do against big men durig the season.

I'll just have to wait (impatiently) till the season starts. My plan is to bury myself into football and hopefully when I come up for air, NBA camps have started up.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> shaq never developed a jumpshot. defense plays him honest, you think? i think oden will have an effective jumper. i'm not sure i'd want him to to settle for the jumperoften though.


That's why Shaq sits at the end of games.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> That's why Shaq sits at the end of games.


no, it's because shaq is a really bad freethrow shooter. although i don't expect you to know, since you only watch blazer games.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Actually, he did. I've seen him hit jump shots quite a number of times.


we're talking about a jumpshot, right? nope, shaq doesn't have one. he does have a nice jump hook out to ~10ft. when was the last time you saw shaq faced up his defender and pull up for a jumpshot?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> we're talking about a jumpshot, right? nope, shaq doesn't have one. he does have a nice jump hook out to ~10ft.


Jump shot, jump hook, whatever. The point is, a big man needs to do more than just dunk.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Jump shot, jump hook, whatever. The point is, a big man needs to do more than just dunk.


True, and I fully believe that Oden will eventually develop an impressive arsenal of low post shots, in addition to his dunking.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Talkhard said:


> Jump shot, jump hook, whatever. The point is, a big man needs to do more than just dunk.


Why use jumpers when you can clearly dominate Frye and Hill....


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Jump shot, jump hook, whatever. The point is, a big man needs to do more than just dunk.


certainly. oden has a deft hook shot with both hands. i think eventually his low post offfense will be quite devastating.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I think the Blazers coaches know what they are doing. And right now, they want him dunking and staying close to the basket. They'll expand his game in due time, don't worry.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

The only reason I was for the Hill signing was his beard. He is clearly no longer valuable to this team.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Why would he settle for a jumper when he's being guarded by that big white stiff!?!?!?!??!? He better dunk on that fool!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

BuckW4GM said:


> certainly. oden has a deft hook shot with both hands. i think eventually his low post offfense will be quite devastating.


exactly, people forget that at OSU with his hurt right wrist, he learned how to shoot with his left and now has a good hook with BOTH hands. Thats whats amazing!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

LOL @ the comments in that article. What a bunch of haters.

Surprised they're all L*ker fans?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Jump shot, jump hook, whatever. The point is, a big man needs to do more than just dunk.


Apparently you missed the video from two weeks ago when all he was doing was showing off his 15-18 foot shot. Reports were that he was shooting them at a 70 percent clip. (Un-contested) None-the-less his shot looked great. Shockingly smooth. I didn't know he had the capability

As I recall there were a few people freaking out that he still couldn't dunk..........


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> exactly, people forget that at OSU with his hurt right wrist, he learned how to shoot with his left and now has a good hook with BOTH hands. Thats whats amazing!


Exactly.

I've been saying it since before the 2007 draft - people are SERIOUSLY underestimating Oden's offensive game. He has great low post footwork, has an outstanding drop step going left or right, knows how to use the glass and has a nice soft touch on the jump hook with either hand. A big man that can use both hands is twice as hard to guard. You can't overplay his "shooting" hand, or he'll spin the other way and make you pay. You have to play him straight up - and double him whenever he gets the ball in the paint or on EITHER block. Yes, he will dunk a lot, because he will get a lot of opportunities to dunk off his low post moves. In that video, you saw a nice up-an-under move that lead to a DUNK, you saw a nice pick and roll that resulted in a DUNK, spin move - DUNK. I think you get the idea. His game is more than just the dunk, but when he gets position that deep, the dunk is the highest percentage shot. So, throw it down big man!

He has also shown a nice soft touch and excellent form on his midrange jumper, and he is a better than average FT shooter. He already has a more developed post game and a much better touch on his shot than Shaq ever had. He has all the tools to score from 15' and in RIGHT NOW. But, I'd still rather see him trying to rip the rim off the backboard every time down the court than shooting 15' jumpers (maybe one or two a game to keep the defense honest, but better to camp out down low, draw the double team and open up the mid-range game for Aldridge and Frye).

BNM


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bdbyNdxhTkA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bdbyNdxhTkA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Have I mentioned how much I dislike Katie Brown?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bdbyNdxhTkA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bdbyNdxhTkA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I dislike Katie Brown?


No doubt.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Is that David Lucas out there with Oden, Blake, Frye, and Hill?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I dislike Katie Brown?


She's horrible! I thought it was funny that she's holding her KATU microphone... and KGW's mic. Helping out the competition? Bad girl! :biggrin:

You can see Gavin Dawson (the guy with the sunglasses on his head) there also. I'm sure he had to be laughing inside at her ridiculous questions.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> She's horrible! I thought it was funny that she's holding her KATU microphone... and KGW's mic. Helping out the competition? Bad girl! :biggrin:
> 
> You can see Gavin Dawson (the guy with the sunglasses on his head) there also. I'm sure he had to be laughing inside at her ridiculous questions.


Dawson is in NO position to laugh at anybody! Even her! He is a moron!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1x1xGG4xAys&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1x1xGG4xAys&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

they seriously need to find somebody bigger to for Oden to play against than Hill. at 7', 240 lbs, he's just too puny out there. 

it's nice to see Frye looking so active and in shape, but I kind of wish Przybilla were out there instead. he'd be a much more interesting matchup for Oden in these practices.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw--it's going to be ridiculous watching teams trying to guard him with power forwards. if you don't have somebody at least 6'11 and 260, he's just going to go right over you. 

man, I haven't been this excited for the season to start since 2000.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

They probably don't want Oden to hurt Pryz! That's why they signed this scrub. Just to bang against him!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Think of it as starting a weight lifting routine after taking a year off. You'd want to start out with lighter weights, then increase the weight as you strengthen the minor muscles and get into better shape. Maybe they don't want someone bigger than Hill leaning and banging on Greg just yet. Plus, Hill works for cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd bang against GO for some Blazer gear!


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

mook said:


> they seriously need to find somebody bigger to for Oden to play against than Hill. at 7', 240 lbs, he's just too puny out there.


Is Hill really 7', 240? Oden makes him look small. Has Greg grown in height too? He's a large, large man.


----------

